
Show HN: A tool to create printable UI mockups and wireframes templates - eg312
https://github.com/alexadam/printable-mockups
======
craze3
This is so badass! I love using pen & paper for mockups.

FYI, I just shared your project on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/printable-
mockups](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/printable-mockups)

I think the design community there will find it really useful!

------
tiborsaas
This is very well executed.

One suggestion: maybe add an empty block for a placeholder to make space for
notes.

~~~
eg312
Thanks! The Notes block is the next thing I’ll add to it

------
app4soft
Is there such add-on for Inkscape?[0]

On GitHub found only few Inkscape add-ons for creating interactive
mockups.[1,2,3]

[0] [https://inkscape.org](https://inkscape.org)

[1]
[https://github.com/jonathanmann/inkscape_app_mockup](https://github.com/jonathanmann/inkscape_app_mockup)

[2]
[https://github.com/garrett/magicmockup](https://github.com/garrett/magicmockup)

[3] [https://github.com/ajashton/Inkscape-Mockup-
Toolkit](https://github.com/ajashton/Inkscape-Mockup-Toolkit)

------
kleer001
One of those simple yet brilliant things I wonder why it hadn't been invented
yet.

~~~
katttrrr
Aren't those ideas the ones that are always the most successful businessess
too?

~~~
kleer001
If one can continue to crank out those simple genius ideas, yes. And if one
has the rest of the skills necessary to run a business.

------
porker
Lovely work! Can we have arrows too please? So we can build the flow between
screens into the document

------
social_quotient
Seems like if this was to become a product/service you could offer a service
like [https://www.uistencils.com/](https://www.uistencils.com/) but with
custom layouts.

------
ramon
Very cool! Now I want one which is a full online version :)

~~~
lucasverra
yay ! direct import into marvel app :)

Also, might be due to inexperience in the field but why import/export in JSON
?

~~~
vcoelho
So you can load previous configured pages with its settings and mockups.

~~~
ramon
Dude imagine this: Canvas on top of this with free drawing and save the
results in json-gz all in frontend technology. Save trees, unleash creativity!

------
reaperducer
This could be useful.

For all of the electronic communication in my company, once things get to a
certain level of management, they want to see stuff on paper.

------
tsieling
This is really well done. And +1 for the suggestion of placeholder spaces for
notes. Great work, thank you for sharing this.

~~~
eg312
Thanks! The Notes component is on the to-do list

------
notadoc
This is a great idea.

You could probably turn this into a product if you were to print out notebooks
where pages were the templates.

------
roldie
This is fantastic! Very useful, especially for those of us who still think
best with pen and paper.

------
sgt
Cool, although I noticed the output PDF is fairly blurry. Can this be made
crisper?

~~~
eg312
The blurriness is a problem… With the pdf library I’m using (jsPDF) I cannot
export the SVG directly so I convert it to an image and then embed the image
in the pdf. To solve the problem, I can increase the converted image’s
resolution but then the pdf becomes huge (~20 MB, for example). There is a
‘quality’ parameter in the code, maybe I’ll expose it in the UI and you can
find an optimum value. I’ll try to find a way to export or ‘write’ the svg
data directly in the pdf, I think it’s the best way to do it.

~~~
bootloop
This maybe?
[http://pdfkit.org/docs/vector.html#svg_paths](http://pdfkit.org/docs/vector.html#svg_paths)

------
rhcom2
Is it common to use jQuery with React? I'm relatively new to React.

~~~
baddox
I don't think it's common to start a new project with both jQuery and React,
or actively develop jQuery and React modules in the same project, but it is
probably quite common for projects that initially used jQuery to gradually
move modules to React.

------
mozillamaxx
Love it. Working out UI issues analog like this really helps sometimes!

